# Epson 1430 printer and windows 10 problem



## Shunter (Nov 18, 2017)

my pc crashes when I use my Epson 1430 printer (Your device ran into a problem and needs to restart. Were collecting error info and then you can restart.)
and now it prints one page then says paper jam. which never clears even when there is none.
my system is;
Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.9
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit, Build 19042, Installed 20210325104846.000000+480
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-4160 CPU @ 3.60GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 60 Stepping 3, CPU Count: 4
Total Physical RAM: 8 GB
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 750 Ti
Hard Drives: C: 930 GB (526 GB Free); D: 74 GB (24 GB Free); E: 465 GB (86 GB Free);
Motherboard: ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. H81M-PLUS, ver Rev X.0x, s/n 140830664700499
System: American Megatrends Inc., ver ALASKA - 1072009, s/n System Serial Number
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled

What can I do to fix it. I've got one child in uni and the other in their final years in High school.


PLEASE HELP ME I'm dying here.


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

I'm almost certain the crashing issue is caused by a recent Microsoft update. You can read more about it here, and also download the patch applicable to your Win 10 build.

Let's address that first, ensure the crashing issue gets resolved, and then we can look at the paper-jam issue.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Shunter,

I've edited your post for inappropriate language. You have earned a warning with loss of one point for using profanity on the site. Even in the form of an acronym it's not acceptable. Please be more careful when posting in the future as this is a family friendly site.


----------



## Shunter (Nov 18, 2017)

lochlomonder said:


> I'm almost certain the crashing issue is caused by a recent Microsoft update. You can read more about it here, and also download the patch applicable to your Win 10 build.
> 
> Let's address that first, ensure the crashing issue gets resolved, and then we can look at the paper-jam issue.


Did that still no luck. keeps crashing when printing.


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

Did what, precisely?


----------



## Shunter (Nov 18, 2017)

I updated what you said. at first it crashed and said "your pc ran into a problem and needs to restart".
after I Uninstalled the Epson driver and reinstalled it, the printer now has the " paper is jammed or not in properly


----------



## Shunter (Nov 18, 2017)

Now the computer goes to blue screen when I print. no matter what.
when I print from a laptop it just says paper jam or reload paper.


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

From the same article I referenced: look for the cumulative updates mentioned there which are causing the issue by going into Control Panel, clicking on Programs, and then View installed updates. If you find one of these updates, uninstall it, reboot, and then re-test.


----------



## Shunter (Nov 18, 2017)

I can't see them here is a snippet of what I've got.
Downloads is what has been downloaded. Download 1 is what I still need to download.

sorry for the Hassell but I am in no way tech savvy


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

Hi Shunter


Shunter said:


> I can't see them here is a snippet of what I've got.


No Snippet attached
Can you Download and run and then post. https://www.ccleaner.com/speccy/download
To post: https://www.ccleaner.com/docs/speccy/using-speccy/publishing-a-speccy-profile-to-the-web
How are you connecting to the printer via network or USB?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Since you are having the paper jam issue from 2 computers, I suspect the main culprit is the printer itself. It's not a common issue, but the printer may be defective, or at least has a sensor that is reporting it. Also make sure that the guides are not moving when you are printing as that may throw of the sensors too.

I suspect that the laptop is going wireless? Can you connect to the printer via USB and try printing to that print queue instead?


----------



## Shunter (Nov 18, 2017)

Thanks but I'm still getting the dreaded blue screen again after I print a few pages. I've done all that I've read to repair it.


----------



## Shunter (Nov 18, 2017)

Did as you asked Peter. I'm connected via usb on the pc and wifi on laptops.


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

Hi
You just gave a screen shot

*To publish a Speccy profile to the Web:*


In Speccy, click *File*, and then click *Publish Snapshot*.
In the *Publish Snapshot* dialog box, click Yes to enable Speccy to proceed.
Speccy publishes the profile and displays a second *Publish Snapshot*. You can open the URL in your default browser, copy it to the clipboard, or close the dialog box.
This will allow us to see what KB you have installed


----------



## Shunter (Nov 18, 2017)

I can't make heads from Tails from this stuff.

Summary

Operating System
Windows 10 Home 64-bit

CPU
Intel Core i3 4160 @ 3.60GHz: 
36 °C
Haswell 22nm Technology

RAM
8.00GB Dual-Channel DDR3 (9-10-9-26)

Motherboard
ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. H81M-PLUS (SOCKET 1150): 
115 °C

Graphics
ASUS VS247 ([email protected])

SMS24A450 ([email protected])

XenSource Citrix Indirect Display Adapter (Undefined)

2047MB NVIDIA GeForce GTX 750 Ti (Palit Microsystems): 
32 °C
ForceWare version: 456.71

SLI Disabled

Storage
931GB Seagate ST1000DM 003-1ER162 SCSI Disk Device (SATA ): 
31 °C
465GB Western Digital WDC WD5000AAKX-001CA SCSI Disk Device (SATA ): 
31 °C
74GB Western Digital WDC WD800JD-00MSA1 SCSI Disk Device (SATA ): 
38 °C

Optical Drives
ATAPI iHAS124 E SCSI CdRom Device

Audio
Realtek High Definition Audio








Operating System

Windows 10 Home 64-bit

Computer type: Desktop

Installation Date: 5/05/2021 19:33:55
Windows Security Center
User Account Control (UAC): 
Enabled
Notify level: 
2 - Default

Windows Update
AutoUpdate: 
Download Automatically and Install at Set Scheduled time
Schedule Frequency: 
Every Day
Schedule Time

Windows Defender
Windows Defender: 
Disabled

Firewall
Firewall: 
Enabled
Display Name: 
Kaspersky Total Security

Antivirus

Windows Defender
Antivirus: 
Disabled
Virus Signature Database: 
Up to date

Kaspersky Total Security
Antivirus: 
Enabled
Virus Signature Database: 
Up to date

.NET Frameworks installed
v4.8 Full

v4.8 Client

v3.5 SP1

v3.0 SP2

v2.0 SP2

Internet Explorer
Version: 
11.789.19041.0

PowerShell
Version: 
5.1.19041.1

Environment Variables
USERPROFILE: 
C:\Users\Stepan
SystemRoot: 
C:\WINDOWS
User Variables
OneDrive: 
C:\Users\Stepan\OneDrive
OneDriveConsumer: 
C:\Users\Stepan\OneDrive
Path: 
C:\Users\Stepan\AppData\Local\Microsoft\WindowsApps
TEMP: 
C:\Users\Stepan\AppData\Local\Temp
TMP: 
C:\Users\Stepan\AppData\Local\Temp

Machine Variables
ComSpec: 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cmd.exe
DriverData: 
C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\DriverData
FP_NO_HOST_CHECK: 
NO
NUMBER_OF_PROCESSORS: 
4
OS: 
Windows_NT
Path: 
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\ArcSoft\Bin

C:\Windows\system32

C:\Windows

C:\Windows\System32\Wbem

C:\Windows\System32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0\

C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\PhysX\Common

C:\WINDOWS\system32

C:\WINDOWS

C:\WINDOWS\System32\Wbem

C:\WINDOWS\System32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0\

C:\WINDOWS\System32\OpenSSH\
PATHEXT: 
.COM;.EXE;.BAT;.CMD;.VBS;.VBE;.JS;.JSE;.WSF;.WSH;.MSC
PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE: 
AMD64
PROCESSOR_IDENTIFIER: 
Intel64 Family 6 Model 60 Stepping 3, GenuineIntel
PROCESSOR_LEVEL: 
6
PROCESSOR_REVISION: 
3c03
PSModulePath: 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0\Modules\
TEMP: 
C:\WINDOWS\TEMP
TMP: 
C:\WINDOWS\TEMP
USERNAME: 
SYSTEM
windir: 
C:\WINDOWS
windows_tracing_flags: 
3
windows_tracing_logfile: 
C:\BVTBin\Tests\installpackage\csilogfile.log

Power Profile
Active power scheme: 
Balanced
Hibernation: 
Enabled
Turn Off Monitor after: (On AC Power): 
Never
Turn Off Hard Disk after: (On AC Power): 
30 min
Suspend after: (On AC Power): 
Never
Screen saver: 
Disabled

Uptime

Current Session
Current Time: 
8/05/2021 15:35:23
Current Uptime: 
7,307 sec (0 d, 02 h, 01 m, 47 s)
Last Boot Time: 
8/05/2021 13:33:36

Services
Running: 
ABBYY FineReader 12 PE Licensing Service
Running: 
Adobe Acrobat Update Service
Running: 
Adobe Genuine Monitor Service
Running: 
Adobe Genuine Software Integrity Service
Running: 
Agent Activation Runtime_8ef576
Running: 
Application Host Helper Service
Running: 
Application Information
Running: 
AppX Deployment Service (AppXSVC)
Running: 
ASUS Com Service
Running: 
AVCTP service
Running: 
Background Intelligent Transfer Service
Running: 
Background Tasks Infrastructure Service
Running: 
Base Filtering Engine
Running: 
Capability Access Manager Service
Running: 
Client License Service (ClipSVC)
Running: 
Clipboard User Service_8ef576
Running: 
CNG Key Isolation
Running: 
COM+ Event System
Running: 
Computer Browser
Running: 
Connected Devices Platform Service
Running: 
Connected Devices Platform User Service_8ef576
Running: 
Connected User Experiences and Telemetry
Running: 
Contact Data_8ef576
Running: 
CoreMessaging
Running: 
Credential Manager
Running: 
Cryptographic Services
Running: 
Cyberlink RichVideo64 Service(CRVS)
Running: 
Data Usage
Running: 
DCOM Server Process Launcher
Running: 
Delivery Optimization
Running: 
Device Association Service
Running: 
DHCP Client
Running: 
Diagnostic Policy Service
Running: 
Diagnostic Service Host
Running: 
Diagnostic System Host
Running: 
Display Policy Service
Running: 
Distributed Link Tracking Client
Running: 
DNS Client
Running: 
Epson Printer Status Agent4
Running: 
EPSON V3 Service4(01)
Running: 
EpsonCustomerParticipation
Running: 
Function Discovery Provider Host
Running: 
Function Discovery Resource Publication
Running: 
Geolocation Service
Running: 
Group Policy Client
Running: 
Human Interface Device Service
Running: 
IKE and AuthIP IPsec Keying Modules
Running: 
IP Helper
Running: 
IPsec Policy Agent
Running: 
Kaspersky Anti-Virus Service 21.3
Running: 
Kaspersky Password Manager Service
Running: 
Kaspersky VPN Secure Connection Service 5.3
Running: 
Local Session Manager
Running: 
Message Queuing
Running: 
Microsoft Account Sign-in Assistant
Running: 
Microsoft Office Click-to-Run Service
Running: 
Nero MediaHome 4 Service
Running: 
Nero Update
Running: 
Net.Tcp Port Sharing Service
Running: 
Network Connected Devices Auto-Setup
Running: 
Network Connection Broker
Running: 
Network List Service
Running: 
Network Location Awareness
Running: 
Network Setup Service
Running: 
Network Store Interface Service
Running: 
NordSec Update Service
Running: 
nordvpn-service
Running: 
NVIDIA Display Container LS
Running: 
Origin Web Helper Service
Running: 
Peer Name Resolution Protocol
Running: 
Peer Networking Identity Manager
Running: 
PLFlash DeviceIoControl Service
Running: 
Plug and Play
Running: 
PnkBstrA
Running: 
PnkBstrB
Running: 
Power
Running: 
Print Spooler
Running: 
Program Compatibility Assistant Service
Running: 
Radio Management Service
Running: 
Remote Access Connection Manager
Running: 
Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
Running: 
RPC Endpoint Mapper
Running: 
Secure Socket Tunneling Protocol Service
Running: 
Security Accounts Manager
Running: 
Security Center
Running: 
Server
Running: 
Shell Hardware Detection
Running: 
SSDP Discovery
Running: 
State Repository Service
Running: 
Storage Service
Running: 
Sync Host_8ef576
Running: 
SysMain
Running: 
System Event Notification Service
Running: 
System Events Broker
Running: 
System Guard Runtime Monitor Broker
Running: 
Task Scheduler
Running: 
TCP/IP NetBIOS Helper
Running: 
Themes
Running: 
Time Broker
Running: 
Touch Keyboard and Handwriting Panel Service
Running: 
Update Orchestrator Service
Running: 
UPnP Device Host
Running: 
User Data Access_8ef576
Running: 
User Data Storage_8ef576
Running: 
User Manager
Running: 
User Profile Service
Running: 
Web Account Manager
Running: 
Windows Audio
Running: 
Windows Audio Endpoint Builder
Running: 
Windows Backup
Running: 
Windows Connection Manager
Running: 
Windows Defender Firewall
Running: 
Windows Event Log
Running: 
Windows Font Cache Service
Running: 
Windows Image Acquisition (WIA)
Running: 
Windows License Manager Service
Running: 
Windows Management Instrumentation
Running: 
Windows Media Player Network Sharing Service
Running: 
Windows Push Notifications System Service
Running: 
Windows Push Notifications User Service_8ef576
Running: 
Windows Search
Running: 
Windows Security Service
Running: 
Windows Update
Running: 
WinHTTP Web Proxy Auto-Discovery Service
Running: 
Workstation
Stopped: 
ActiveX Installer (AxInstSV)
Stopped: 
AllJoyn Router Service
Stopped: 
App Readiness
Stopped: 
Application Identity
Stopped: 
Application Layer Gateway Service
Stopped: 
ASP.NET State Service
Stopped: 
Auto Time Zone Updater
Stopped: 
BitLocker Drive Encryption Service
Stopped: 
Block Level Backup Engine Service
Stopped: 
Bluetooth Audio Gateway Service
Stopped: 
Bluetooth Support Service
Stopped: 
Bluetooth User Support Service_8ef576
Stopped: 
CaptureService_8ef576
Stopped: 
Cellular Time
Stopped: 
Certificate Propagation
Stopped: 
COM+ System Application
Stopped: 
ConsentUX_8ef576
Stopped: 
CredentialEnrollmentManagerUserSvc_8ef576
Stopped: 
CyberLink Product - 2014/11/29 16:29:04
Stopped: 
Data Sharing Service
Stopped: 
Device Install Service
Stopped: 
Device Management Enrollment Service
Stopped: 
Device Management Wireless Application Protocol (WAP) Push message Routing Service
Stopped: 
Device Setup Manager
Stopped: 
DeviceAssociationBroker_8ef576
Stopped: 
DevicePicker_8ef576
Stopped: 
DevicesFlow_8ef576
Stopped: 
DevQuery Background Discovery Broker
Stopped: 
Diagnostic Execution Service
Stopped: 
Disc Soft Lite Bus Service
Stopped: 
Display Enhancement Service
Stopped: 
Distributed Transaction Coordinator
Stopped: 
Downloaded Maps Manager
Stopped: 
Embedded Mode
Stopped: 
Encrypting File System (EFS)
Stopped: 
Enterprise App Management Service
Stopped: 
Extensible Authentication Protocol
Stopped: 
Fax
Stopped: 
File History Service
Stopped: 
GameDVR and Broadcast User Service_8ef576
Stopped: 
Google Chrome Elevation Service
Stopped: 
Google Update Service (gupdate)
Stopped: 
Google Update Service (gupdatem)
Stopped: 
GraphicsPerfSvc
Stopped: 
HV Host Service
Stopped: 
Hyper-V Data Exchange Service
Stopped: 
Hyper-V Guest Service Interface
Stopped: 
Hyper-V Guest Shutdown Service
Stopped: 
Hyper-V Heartbeat Service
Stopped: 
Hyper-V PowerShell Direct Service
Stopped: 
Hyper-V Remote Desktop Virtualization Service
Stopped: 
Hyper-V Time Synchronization Service
Stopped: 
Hyper-V Volume Shadow Copy Requestor
Stopped: 
Internet Connection Sharing (ICS)
Stopped: 
IP Translation Configuration Service
Stopped: 
Kaspersky Volume Shadow Copy Service Bridge 21.3
Stopped: 
KtmRm for Distributed Transaction Coordinator
Stopped: 
Language Experience Service
Stopped: 
Link-Layer Topology Discovery Mapper
Stopped: 
Local Profile Assistant Service
Stopped: 
Logitech Bluetooth Service
Stopped: 
MessagingService_8ef576
Stopped: 
Microsoft Diagnostics Hub Standard Collector Service
Stopped: 
Microsoft Defender Antivirus Network Inspection Service
Stopped: 
Microsoft Defender Antivirus Service
Stopped: 
Microsoft Edge Update Service (edgeupdate)
Stopped: 
Microsoft Edge Update Service (edgeupdatem)
Stopped: 
Microsoft iSCSI Initiator Service
Stopped: 
Microsoft Passport
Stopped: 
Microsoft Passport Container
Stopped: 
Microsoft Software Shadow Copy Provider
Stopped: 
Microsoft Storage Spaces SMP
Stopped: 
Microsoft Store Install Service
Stopped: 
Microsoft Windows SMS Router Service.
Stopped: 
Natural Authentication
Stopped: 
Net.Msmq Listener Adapter
Stopped: 
Net.Pipe Listener Adapter
Stopped: 
Net.Tcp Listener Adapter
Stopped: 
Netlogon
Stopped: 
Network Connections
Stopped: 
Network Connectivity Assistant
Stopped: 
NVIDIA Streamer Service
Stopped: 
OpenSSH Authentication Agent
Stopped: 
Optimize drives
Stopped: 
Origin Client Service
Stopped: 
Parental Controls
Stopped: 
Payments and NFC/SE Manager
Stopped: 
Peer Networking Grouping
Stopped: 
Performance Counter DLL Host
Stopped: 
Performance Logs & Alerts
Stopped: 
Phone Service
Stopped: 
PNRP Machine Name Publication Service
Stopped: 
Portable Device Enumerator Service
Stopped: 
Printer Extensions and Notifications
Stopped: 
PrintWorkflow_8ef576
Stopped: 
Problem Reports Control Panel Support
Stopped: 
Quality Windows Audio Video Experience
Stopped: 
Recommended Troubleshooting Service
Stopped: 
Remote Access Auto Connection Manager
Stopped: 
Remote Desktop Configuration
Stopped: 
Remote Desktop Services
Stopped: 
Remote Desktop Services UserMode Port Redirector
Stopped: 
Remote Procedure Call (RPC) Locator
Stopped: 
Remote Registry
Stopped: 
Retail Demo Service
Stopped: 
Routing and Remote Access
Stopped: 
Secondary Logon
Stopped: 
Sensor Data Service
Stopped: 
Sensor Monitoring Service
Stopped: 
Sensor Service
Stopped: 
Shared PC Account Manager
Stopped: 
Smart Card
Stopped: 
Smart Card Device Enumeration Service
Stopped: 
Smart Card Removal Policy
Stopped: 
SNMP Trap
Stopped: 
Software Protection
Stopped: 
Spatial Data Service
Stopped: 
Spot Verifier
Stopped: 
Still Image Acquisition Events
Stopped: 
Storage Tiers Management
Stopped: 
SwitchBoard
Stopped: 
Telephony
Stopped: 
Udk User Service_8ef576
Stopped: 
Virtual Disk
Stopped: 
Volume Shadow Copy
Stopped: 
Volumetric Audio Compositor Service
Stopped: 
W3C Logging Service
Stopped: 
WalletService
Stopped: 
WarpJITSvc
Stopped: 
WebClient
Stopped: 
Wi-Fi Direct Services Connection Manager Service
Stopped: 
Windows Biometric Service
Stopped: 
Windows Camera Frame Server
Stopped: 
Windows Connect Now - Config Registrar
Stopped: 
Windows Encryption Provider Host Service
Stopped: 
Windows Error Reporting Service
Stopped: 
Windows Event Collector
Stopped: 
Windows Insider Service
Stopped: 
Windows Installer
Stopped: 
Windows Management Service
Stopped: 
Windows Mixed Reality OpenXR Service
Stopped: 
Windows Mobile Hotspot Service
Stopped: 
Windows Modules Installer
Stopped: 
Windows Perception Service
Stopped: 
Windows Perception Simulation Service
Stopped: 
Windows Presentation Foundation Font Cache 3.0.0.0
Stopped: 
Windows Process Activation Service
Stopped: 
Windows PushToInstall Service
Stopped: 
Windows Remote Management (WS-Management)
Stopped: 
Windows Time
Stopped: 
Windows Update Medic Service
Stopped: 
Wired AutoConfig
Stopped: 
WLAN AutoConfig
Stopped: 
WMI Performance Adapter
Stopped: 
Work Folders
Stopped: 
World Wide Web Publishing Service
Stopped: 
WWAN AutoConfig
Stopped: 
Xbox Accessory Management Service
Stopped: 
Xbox Live Auth Manager
Stopped: 
Xbox Live Game Save
Stopped: 
Xbox Live Networking Service

TimeZone
TimeZone: 
GMT +8:00 Hours
Language: 
English (Australia)
Location: 
Australia
Format: 
English (Australia)
Currency: 
$
Date Format: 
d/MM/yyyy
Time Format: 
HH:mm:ss

Scheduler
8/05/2021 15:37;: 
MicrosoftEdgeUpdateTaskMachineUA
8/05/2021 16:32;: 
GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA
8/05/2021 17:12;: 
Opera scheduled Autoupdate 1498468288
8/05/2021 23:37;: 
MicrosoftEdgeUpdateTaskMachineCore
9/05/2021 02:35;: 
OneDrive Standalone Update Task-S-1-5-21-600410608-1858306824-1911990453-500
9/05/2021 10:00;: 
Adobe Acrobat Update Task
9/05/2021 10:32;: 
GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore
9/05/2021 11:40;: 
MicrosoftEdgeUpdateTaskMachineCore1d7211dd0d2a8a1
9/05/2021 11:45;: 
OneDrive Standalone Update Task v2
9/05/2021 13:30;: 
OneDrive Standalone Update Task-S-1-5-21-600410608-1858306824-1911990453-1001
9/05/2021 14:33;: 
OneDrive Standalone Update Task-S-1-5-21-600410608-1858306824-1911990453-1005
9/05/2021 15:19;: 
AdobeGCInvoker-1.0
9/05/2021 16:05;: 
OneDrive Standalone Update Task-S-1-5-21-600410608-1858306824-1911990453-1007

AdwCleaner_onReboot

CreateExplorerShellUnelevatedTask

EOSv3 Scheduler onLogOn

EOSv3 Scheduler onTime

Hotfixes

Installed

6/05/2021 2021-02 Cumulative Update for .NET Framework 3.5 and 4.8 for Windows 10, version 20H2 for x64 (KB4601050)
A security issue has been identified in a Microsoft software

product that could affect your system. You can help protect your

system by installing this update from Microsoft. For a complete

listing of the issues that are included in this update, see the

associated Microsoft Knowledge Base article. After you install

this update, you may have to restart your system.

Not Installed

6/05/2021 2021-03 Update for Windows 10 Version 20H2 for x64-based Systems (KB4023057)
Installation Status: 
In Progress
A security issue has been identified in a Microsoft software

product that could affect your system. You can help protect your

system by installing this update from Microsoft. For a complete

listing of the issues that are included in this update, see the

associated Microsoft Knowledge Base article. After you install

this update, you may have to restart your system.

6/05/2021 2021-04 Cumulative Update Preview for Windows 10 Version 20H2 for x64-based Systems (KB5001391)
Installation Status: 
In Progress
Install this update to resolve issues in Windows. For a complete

listing of the issues that are included in this update, see the

associated Microsoft Knowledge Base article for more information.

After you install this item, you may have to restart your computer.

System Folders
Application Data: 
C:\ProgramData
Cookies: 
C:\Users\Stepan\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\INetCookies
Desktop: 
C:\Users\Stepan\Desktop
Documents: 
C:\Users\Public\Documents
Fonts: 
C:\WINDOWS\Fonts
Global Favorites: 
C:\Users\Stepan\Favorites
Internet History: 
C:\Users\Stepan\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\History
Local Application Data: 
C:\Users\Stepan\AppData\Local
Music: 
C:\Users\Public\Music
Path for burning CD: 
C:\Users\Stepan\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Burn\Burn
Physical Desktop: 
C:\Users\Stepan\Desktop
Pictures: 
C:\Users\Public\Pictures
Program Files: 
C:\Program Files
Public Desktop: 
C:\Users\Public\Desktop
Start Menu: 
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu
Start Menu Programs: 
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs
Startup: 
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup
Templates: 
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Templates
Temporary Internet Files: 
C:\Users\Stepan\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\INetCache
User Favorites: 
C:\Users\Stepan\Favorites
Videos: 
C:\Users\Public\Videos
Windows Directory: 
C:\WINDOWS
Windows/System: 
C:\WINDOWS\system32

Process List

AcrobatNotificationClient.exe
Process ID: 
9464
User: 
Stepan
Domain: 
Stepan-PC
Path: 
C:\Program Files\WindowsApps\ReaderNotificationClient_1.0.4.0_x86__e1rzdqpraam7r\AcrobatNotificationClient.exe
Memory Usage: 
27 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
32 MB

acrotray.exe
Process ID: 
18724
User: 
Stepan
Domain: 
Stepan-PC
Path: 
C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 11.0\Acrobat\acrotray.exe
Memory Usage: 
9.12 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
9.39 MB

AdobeCollabSync.exe
Process ID: 
17184
User: 
Stepan
Domain: 
Stepan-PC
Path: 
C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat Reader DC\Reader\AdobeCollabSync.exe
Memory Usage: 
16 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
16 MB

AdobeCollabSync.exe
Process ID: 
17440
User: 
Stepan
Domain: 
Stepan-PC
Path: 
C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat Reader DC\Reader\AdobeCollabSync.exe
Memory Usage: 
12 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
12 MB

AGMService.exe
Process ID: 
3584
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\AdobeGCClient\AGMService.exe
Memory Usage: 
15 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
23 MB

AGSService.exe
Process ID: 
3576
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\AdobeGCClient\AGSService.exe
Memory Usage: 
8.32 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
9.38 MB

ApplicationFrameHost.exe
Process ID: 
16660
User: 
Stepan
Domain: 
Stepan-PC
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\ApplicationFrameHost.exe
Memory Usage: 
31 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
33 MB

armsvc.exe
Process ID: 
2744
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe
Memory Usage: 
6.40 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
7.13 MB

atkexComSvc.exe
Process ID: 
3592
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\AXSP\1.02.00\atkexComSvc.exe
Memory Usage: 
8.03 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
13 MB

audiodg.exe
Process ID: 
21048
User: 
LOCAL SERVICE
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\audiodg.exe
Memory Usage: 
14 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
18 MB

avp.exe
Process ID: 
3616
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Program Files (x86)\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Total Security 21.3\avp.exe
Memory Usage: 
241 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
456 MB

avpui.exe
Process ID: 
14768
User: 
Stepan
Domain: 
Stepan-PC
Path: 
C:\Program Files (x86)\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Total Security 21.3\avpui.exe
Memory Usage: 
4.42 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
167 MB

backgroundTaskHost.exe
Process ID: 
17372
User: 
Stepan
Domain: 
Stepan-PC
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\backgroundTaskHost.exe
Memory Usage: 
25 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
25 MB

backgroundTaskHost.exe
Process ID: 
4500
User: 
Stepan
Domain: 
Stepan-PC
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\backgroundTaskHost.exe
Memory Usage: 
26 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
26 MB

Cortana.exe
Process ID: 
19824
User: 
Stepan
Domain: 
Stepan-PC
Path: 
C:\Program Files\WindowsApps\Microsoft.549981C3F5F10_2.2103.17603.0_x64__8wekyb3d8bbwe\Cortana.exe
Memory Usage: 
77 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
79 MB

csrss.exe
Process ID: 
16736
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\csrss.exe
Memory Usage: 
6.18 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
23 MB

csrss.exe
Process ID: 
724
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\csrss.exe
Memory Usage: 
6.04 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
7.80 MB

ctfmon.exe
Process ID: 
1708
User: 
Stepan
Domain: 
Stepan-PC
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\ctfmon.exe
Memory Usage: 
16 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
16 MB

dasHost.exe
Process ID: 
4368
User: 
LOCAL SERVICE
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\dasHost.exe
Memory Usage: 
22 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
34 MB

dllhost.exe
Process ID: 
16052
User: 
Stepan
Domain: 
Stepan-PC
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\dllhost.exe
Memory Usage: 
7.30 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
7.39 MB

dllhost.exe
Process ID: 
6492
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\dllhost.exe
Memory Usage: 
11 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
11 MB

dwm.exe
Process ID: 
5844
User: 
DWM-3
Domain: 
Window Manager
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\dwm.exe
Memory Usage: 
53 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
65 MB

E_S30RP1.EXE
Process ID: 
3744
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\ProgramData\EPSON\EPW!3 SSRP\E_S30RP1.EXE
Memory Usage: 
3.81 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
4.30 MB

EEventManager.exe
Process ID: 
14484
User: 
Stepan
Domain: 
Stepan-PC
Path: 
C:\Program Files (x86)\Epson Software\Event Manager\EEventManager.exe
Memory Usage: 
13 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
14 MB

EPCP.exe
Process ID: 
3752
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Program Files\EPSON\EpsonCustomerParticipation\EPCP.exe
Memory Usage: 
12 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
22 MB

explorer.exe
Process ID: 
6444
User: 
Stepan
Domain: 
Stepan-PC
Path: 
C:\Windows\explorer.exe
Memory Usage: 
132 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
154 MB

fontdrvhost.exe
Process ID: 
5272
User: 
UMFD-3
Domain: 
Font Driver Host
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\fontdrvhost.exe
Memory Usage: 
15 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
15 MB

fontdrvhost.exe
Process ID: 
72
User: 
UMFD-0
Domain: 
Font Driver Host
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\fontdrvhost.exe
Memory Usage: 
2.75 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
13 MB

GoogleCrashHandler.exe
Process ID: 
14692
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\1.3.36.82\GoogleCrashHandler.exe
Memory Usage: 
944 KB
Peak Memory Usage: 
7.93 MB

GoogleCrashHandler64.exe
Process ID: 
14716
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\1.3.36.82\GoogleCrashHandler64.exe
Memory Usage: 
604 KB
Peak Memory Usage: 
7.12 MB

identity_helper.exe
Process ID: 
17956
User: 
Stepan
Domain: 
Stepan-PC
Path: 
C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\Edge\Application\90.0.818.51\identity_helper.exe
Memory Usage: 
27 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
27 MB

IoctlSvc.exe
Process ID: 
3940
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\IoctlSvc.exe
Memory Usage: 
4.12 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
4.59 MB

jusched.exe
Process ID: 
1280
User: 
Stepan
Domain: 
Stepan-PC
Path: 
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe
Memory Usage: 
7.67 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
7.76 MB

KHALMNPR.exe
Process ID: 
15832
User: 
Stepan
Domain: 
Stepan-PC
Path: 
C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\KHAL3\KHALMNPR.exe
Memory Usage: 
11 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
11 MB

kpm.exe
Process ID: 
1808
User: 
Stepan
Domain: 
Stepan-PC
Path: 
C:\Program Files (x86)\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Password Manager 9.0.2\kpm.exe
Memory Usage: 
133 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
134 MB

kpm_service.exe
Process ID: 
3788
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Program Files (x86)\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Password Manager 9.0.2\kpm_service.exe
Memory Usage: 
27 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
38 MB

ksde.exe
Process ID: 
14632
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Program Files (x86)\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky VPN 5.3\ksde.exe
Memory Usage: 
24 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
42 MB

ksdeui.exe
Process ID: 
2704
User: 
Stepan
Domain: 
Stepan-PC
Path: 
C:\Program Files (x86)\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky VPN 5.3\ksdeui.exe
Memory Usage: 
4.07 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
20 MB

lsass.exe
Process ID: 
904
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\lsass.exe
Memory Usage: 
22 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
24 MB

Memory Compression
Process ID: 
2440
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Memory Usage: 
107 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
268 MB

MFManager.exe
Process ID: 
19008
User: 
Stepan
Domain: 
Stepan-PC
Path: 
C:\Program Files (x86)\Canon\ImageBrowser EX\MFManager.exe
Memory Usage: 
34 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
35 MB

MoUsoCoreWorker.exe
Process ID: 
3248
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\MoUsoCoreWorker.exe
Memory Usage: 
18 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
49 MB

mqsvc.exe
Process ID: 
3868
User: 
NETWORK SERVICE
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\mqsvc.exe
Memory Usage: 
12 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
14 MB

msedge.exe
Process ID: 
19728
User: 
Stepan
Domain: 
Stepan-PC
Path: 
C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\Edge\Application\msedge.exe
Memory Usage: 
33 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
35 MB

msedge.exe
Process ID: 
15396
User: 
Stepan
Domain: 
Stepan-PC
Path: 
C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\Edge\Application\msedge.exe
Memory Usage: 
7.45 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
7.50 MB

msedge.exe
Process ID: 
19912
User: 
Stepan
Domain: 
Stepan-PC
Path: 
C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\Edge\Application\msedge.exe
Memory Usage: 
116 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
119 MB

msedge.exe
Process ID: 
18408
User: 
Stepan
Domain: 
Stepan-PC
Path: 
C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\Edge\Application\msedge.exe
Memory Usage: 
87 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
95 MB

msedge.exe
Process ID: 
15508
User: 
Stepan
Domain: 
Stepan-PC
Path: 
C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\Edge\Application\msedge.exe
Memory Usage: 
109 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
133 MB

msedge.exe
Process ID: 
6004
User: 
Stepan
Domain: 
Stepan-PC
Path: 
C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\Edge\Application\msedge.exe
Memory Usage: 
25 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
25 MB

msedge.exe
Process ID: 
18352
User: 
Stepan
Domain: 
Stepan-PC
Path: 
C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\Edge\Application\msedge.exe
Memory Usage: 
18 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
18 MB

NASvc.exe
Process ID: 
13404
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Program Files (x86)\Nero\Update\NASvc.exe
Memory Usage: 
10 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
12 MB

NetworkLicenseServer.exe
Process ID: 
3556
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Program Files (x86)\ABBYY FineReader 12\NetworkLicenseServer.exe
Memory Usage: 
10 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
22 MB

NMMediaServerService.exe
Process ID: 
5336
User: 
NeroMediaHomeUser.4
Domain: 
Stepan-PC
Path: 
C:\Program Files (x86)\Nero\Nero MediaHome 4\NMMediaServerService.exe
Memory Usage: 
17 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
28 MB

NordUpdateService.exe
Process ID: 
3896
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Program Files\NordUpdater\NordUpdateService.exe
Memory Usage: 
31 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
35 MB

nordvpn-service.exe
Process ID: 
3076
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Program Files\NordVPN\nordvpn-service.exe
Memory Usage: 
64 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
83 MB

NordVPN.exe
Process ID: 
15944
User: 
Stepan
Domain: 
Stepan-PC
Path: 
C:\Program Files\NordVPN\NordVPN.exe
Memory Usage: 
225 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
230 MB

NvBackend.exe
Process ID: 
2076
User: 
Stepan
Domain: 
Stepan-PC
Path: 
C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\Update Core\NvBackend.exe
Memory Usage: 
9.68 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
9.68 MB

NVDisplay.Container.exe
Process ID: 
1940
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\Display.NvContainer\NVDisplay.Container.exe
Memory Usage: 
19 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
20 MB

NVDisplay.Container.exe
Process ID: 
1276
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\Display.NvContainer\NVDisplay.Container.exe
Memory Usage: 
46 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
164 MB

OfficeClickToRun.exe
Process ID: 
3632
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Program Files\Common Files\microsoft shared\ClickToRun\OfficeClickToRun.exe
Memory Usage: 
51 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
76 MB

OriginWebHelperService.exe
Process ID: 
3924
User: 
LOCAL SERVICE
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Program Files (x86)\Origin\OriginWebHelperService.exe
Memory Usage: 
12 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
32 MB

PnkBstrA.exe
Process ID: 
3956
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\PnkBstrA.exe
Memory Usage: 
6.59 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
6.96 MB

PnkBstrB.exe
Process ID: 
3976
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\PnkBstrB.exe
Memory Usage: 
6.69 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
7.09 MB

Registry
Process ID: 
100
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Memory Usage: 
136 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
161 MB

RichVideo64.exe
Process ID: 
4016
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\Shared files\RichVideo64.exe
Memory Usage: 
6.81 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
7.10 MB

RtkNGUI64.exe
Process ID: 
828
User: 
Stepan
Domain: 
Stepan-PC
Path: 
C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RtkNGUI64.exe
Memory Usage: 
14 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
14 MB

RuntimeBroker.exe
Process ID: 
1324
User: 
Stepan
Domain: 
Stepan-PC
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\RuntimeBroker.exe
Memory Usage: 
25 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
30 MB

RuntimeBroker.exe
Process ID: 
15028
User: 
Stepan
Domain: 
Stepan-PC
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\RuntimeBroker.exe
Memory Usage: 
21 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
21 MB

RuntimeBroker.exe
Process ID: 
7676
User: 
Stepan
Domain: 
Stepan-PC
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\RuntimeBroker.exe
Memory Usage: 
12 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
20 MB

RuntimeBroker.exe
Process ID: 
8388
User: 
Stepan
Domain: 
Stepan-PC
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\RuntimeBroker.exe
Memory Usage: 
18 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
24 MB

RuntimeBroker.exe
Process ID: 
10792
User: 
Stepan
Domain: 
Stepan-PC
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\RuntimeBroker.exe
Memory Usage: 
30 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
39 MB

SAgent4.exe
Process ID: 
4028
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\SAgent4.exe
Memory Usage: 
5.89 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
6.75 MB

SearchApp.exe
Process ID: 
6168
User: 
Stepan
Domain: 
Stepan-PC
Path: 
C:\Windows\SystemApps\Microsoft.Windows.Search_cw5n1h2txyewy\SearchApp.exe
Memory Usage: 
137 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
163 MB

SearchFilterHost.exe
Process ID: 
19020
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\SearchFilterHost.exe
Memory Usage: 
7.36 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
7.42 MB

SearchIndexer.exe
Process ID: 
4072
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\SearchIndexer.exe
Memory Usage: 
39 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
40 MB

SearchProtocolHost.exe
Process ID: 
8508
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\SearchProtocolHost.exe
Memory Usage: 
13 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
14 MB

SecurityHealthService.exe
Process ID: 
1656
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\SecurityHealthService.exe
Memory Usage: 
15 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
16 MB

SecurityHealthSystray.exe
Process ID: 
15744
User: 
Stepan
Domain: 
Stepan-PC
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\SecurityHealthSystray.exe
Memory Usage: 
9.20 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
9.25 MB

services.exe
Process ID: 
880
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\services.exe
Memory Usage: 
11 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
11 MB

SetPoint.exe
Process ID: 
8468
User: 
Stepan
Domain: 
Stepan-PC
Path: 
C:\Program Files\Logitech\SetPointP\SetPoint.exe
Memory Usage: 
28 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
28 MB

SettingSyncHost.exe
Process ID: 
17628
User: 
Stepan
Domain: 
Stepan-PC
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\SettingSyncHost.exe
Memory Usage: 
19 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
27 MB

SgrmBroker.exe
Process ID: 
15308
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\SgrmBroker.exe
Memory Usage: 
7.41 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
7.81 MB

sihost.exe
Process ID: 
7764
User: 
Stepan
Domain: 
Stepan-PC
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\sihost.exe
Memory Usage: 
27 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
27 MB

smss.exe
Process ID: 
500
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\smss.exe
Memory Usage: 
1.13 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
1.23 MB

SMSvcHost.exe
Process ID: 
3964
User: 
LOCAL SERVICE
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\SMSvcHost.exe
Memory Usage: 
21 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
24 MB

Speccy64.exe
Process ID: 
20396
User: 
Stepan
Domain: 
Stepan-PC
Path: 
C:\Program Files\Speccy\Speccy64.exe
Memory Usage: 
36 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
36 MB

spoolsv.exe
Process ID: 
2140
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe
Memory Usage: 
18 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
20 MB

StartMenuExperienceHost.exe
Process ID: 
17176
User: 
Stepan
Domain: 
Stepan-PC
Path: 
C:\Windows\SystemApps\Microsoft.Windows.StartMenuExperienceHost_cw5n1h2txyewy\StartMenuExperienceHost.exe
Memory Usage: 
75 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
78 MB

svchost.exe
Process ID: 
4088
User: 
LOCAL SERVICE
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
8.95 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
9.42 MB

svchost.exe
Process ID: 
4260
User: 
LOCAL SERVICE
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
5.32 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
5.81 MB

svchost.exe
Process ID: 
5060
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
7.13 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
7.47 MB

svchost.exe
Process ID: 
5068
User: 
LOCAL SERVICE
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
11 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
16 MB

svchost.exe
Process ID: 
5140
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
12 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
13 MB

svchost.exe
Process ID: 
4600
User: 
LOCAL SERVICE
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
8.35 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
8.87 MB

svchost.exe
Process ID: 
6648
User: 
LOCAL SERVICE
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
11 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
12 MB

svchost.exe
Process ID: 
1972
User: 
LOCAL SERVICE
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
8.21 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
8.76 MB

svchost.exe
Process ID: 
5520
User: 
LOCAL SERVICE
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
17 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
18 MB

svchost.exe
Process ID: 
14404
User: 
NETWORK SERVICE
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
18 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
19 MB

svchost.exe
Process ID: 
14504
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
11 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
11 MB

svchost.exe
Process ID: 
15060
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
9.44 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
9.65 MB

svchost.exe
Process ID: 
2136
User: 
LOCAL SERVICE
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
11 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
12 MB

svchost.exe
Process ID: 
15296
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
24 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
46 MB

svchost.exe
Process ID: 
8176
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
22 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
22 MB

svchost.exe
Process ID: 
7956
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
8.21 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
8.55 MB

svchost.exe
Process ID: 
7424
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
12 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
12 MB

svchost.exe
Process ID: 
3412
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
12 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
13 MB

svchost.exe
Process ID: 
14676
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
17 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
18 MB

svchost.exe
Process ID: 
5176
User: 
LOCAL SERVICE
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
14 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
14 MB

svchost.exe
Process ID: 
16552
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
9.68 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
10 MB

svchost.exe
Process ID: 
17168
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
10 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
10 MB

svchost.exe
Process ID: 
15988
User: 
LOCAL SERVICE
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
11 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
11 MB

svchost.exe
Process ID: 
19708
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
6.13 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
7.29 MB

svchost.exe
Process ID: 
10448
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
8.97 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
9.52 MB

svchost.exe
Process ID: 
5152
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
11 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
11 MB

svchost.exe
Process ID: 
19972
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
7.50 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
7.56 MB

svchost.exe
Process ID: 
17160
User: 
LOCAL SERVICE
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
5.75 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
5.80 MB

svchost.exe
Process ID: 
672
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
29 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
29 MB

svchost.exe
Process ID: 
1164
User: 
NETWORK SERVICE
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
15 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
15 MB

svchost.exe
Process ID: 
1212
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
8.45 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
8.61 MB

svchost.exe
Process ID: 
19628
User: 
Stepan
Domain: 
Stepan-PC
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
30 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
30 MB

svchost.exe
Process ID: 
1352
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
9.91 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
9.95 MB

svchost.exe
Process ID: 
7500
User: 
Stepan
Domain: 
Stepan-PC
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
37 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
38 MB

svchost.exe
Process ID: 
1380
User: 
LOCAL SERVICE
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
12 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
12 MB

svchost.exe
Process ID: 
18780
User: 
Stepan
Domain: 
Stepan-PC
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
18 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
18 MB

svchost.exe
Process ID: 
1468
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
6.14 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
6.43 MB

svchost.exe
Process ID: 
1672
User: 
LOCAL SERVICE
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
5.66 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
6.04 MB

svchost.exe
Process ID: 
1768
User: 
LOCAL SERVICE
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
17 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
19 MB

svchost.exe
Process ID: 
1860
User: 
LOCAL SERVICE
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
6.92 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
7.43 MB

svchost.exe
Process ID: 
1872
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
16 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
16 MB

svchost.exe
Process ID: 
1960
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
14 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
14 MB

svchost.exe
Process ID: 
2024
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
92 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
133 MB

svchost.exe
Process ID: 
2032
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
5.57 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
5.82 MB

svchost.exe
Process ID: 
2040
User: 
LOCAL SERVICE
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
7.26 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
7.69 MB

svchost.exe
Process ID: 
1016
User: 
LOCAL SERVICE
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
7.51 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
7.84 MB

svchost.exe
Process ID: 
2088
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
8.21 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
8.30 MB

svchost.exe
Process ID: 
2096
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
15 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
15 MB

svchost.exe
Process ID: 
2148
User: 
NETWORK SERVICE
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
12 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
12 MB

svchost.exe
Process ID: 
20252
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
6.05 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
6.14 MB

svchost.exe
Process ID: 
2264
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
7.93 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
8.51 MB

svchost.exe
Process ID: 
2272
User: 
LOCAL SERVICE
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
7.07 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
11 MB

svchost.exe
Process ID: 
2324
User: 
LOCAL SERVICE
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
9.41 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
9.45 MB

svchost.exe
Process ID: 
2504
User: 
LOCAL SERVICE
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
14 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
14 MB

svchost.exe
Process ID: 
2592
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
18 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
26 MB

svchost.exe
Process ID: 
2600
User: 
LOCAL SERVICE
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
6.05 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
6.47 MB

svchost.exe
Process ID: 
2608
User: 
LOCAL SERVICE
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
9.38 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
9.81 MB

svchost.exe
Process ID: 
2624
User: 
NETWORK SERVICE
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
9.29 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
10 MB

svchost.exe
Process ID: 
2764
User: 
LOCAL SERVICE
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
7.40 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
7.73 MB

svchost.exe
Process ID: 
2808
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
14 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
14 MB

svchost.exe
Process ID: 
2980
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
21 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
23 MB

svchost.exe
Process ID: 
3044
User: 
LOCAL SERVICE
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
6.71 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
7.29 MB

svchost.exe
Process ID: 
3064
User: 
LOCAL SERVICE
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
8.07 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
8.48 MB

svchost.exe
Process ID: 
9320
User: 
Stepan
Domain: 
Stepan-PC
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
21 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
21 MB

svchost.exe
Process ID: 
4324
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
23 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
24 MB

svchost.exe
Process ID: 
3084
User: 
LOCAL SERVICE
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
20 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
31 MB

svchost.exe
Process ID: 
9364
User: 
Stepan
Domain: 
Stepan-PC
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
22 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
22 MB

svchost.exe
Process ID: 
3232
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
7.53 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
8.16 MB

svchost.exe
Process ID: 
3240
User: 
NETWORK SERVICE
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
7.31 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
11 MB

svchost.exe
Process ID: 
3296
User: 
NETWORK SERVICE
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
14 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
15 MB

svchost.exe
Process ID: 
3488
User: 
NETWORK SERVICE
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
8.00 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
8.63 MB

svchost.exe
Process ID: 
3604
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
9.00 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
11 MB

svchost.exe
Process ID: 
3668
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
18 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
32 MB

svchost.exe
Process ID: 
3676
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
9.13 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
9.65 MB

svchost.exe
Process ID: 
3700
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
27 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
52 MB

svchost.exe
Process ID: 
3716
User: 
LOCAL SERVICE
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
26 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
31 MB

svchost.exe
Process ID: 
3780
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
11 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
12 MB

svchost.exe
Process ID: 
4008
User: 
LOCAL SERVICE
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
6.08 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
7.16 MB

svchost.exe
Process ID: 
4056
User: 
LOCAL SERVICE
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
10 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
11 MB

svchost.exe
Process ID: 
4064
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
5.76 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
6.01 MB

svchost.exe
Process ID: 
4080
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
21 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
21 MB

svchost.exe
Process ID: 
20680
User: 
LOCAL SERVICE
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
7.48 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
7.98 MB

svchost.exe
Process ID: 
20660
User: 
LOCAL SERVICE
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
6.02 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
6.09 MB

svchost.exe
Process ID: 
17824
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
6.61 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
7.35 MB

System
Process ID: 
4
Memory Usage: 
2.43 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
2.86 MB

System Idle Process
Process ID: 
0

SystemSettings.exe
Process ID: 
1868
User: 
Stepan
Domain: 
Stepan-PC
Path: 
C:\Windows\ImmersiveControlPanel\SystemSettings.exe
Memory Usage: 
38 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
121 MB

taskhostw.exe
Process ID: 
17904
User: 
Stepan
Domain: 
Stepan-PC
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\taskhostw.exe
Memory Usage: 
15 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
15 MB

TextInputHost.exe
Process ID: 
5292
User: 
Stepan
Domain: 
Stepan-PC
Path: 
C:\Windows\SystemApps\MicrosoftWindows.Client.CBS_cw5n1h2txyewy\InputApp\TextInputHost.exe
Memory Usage: 
48 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
49 MB

unsecapp.exe
Process ID: 
5916
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\wbem\unsecapp.exe
Memory Usage: 
8.35 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
8.57 MB

UserOOBEBroker.exe
Process ID: 
19944
User: 
Stepan
Domain: 
Stepan-PC
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\oobe\UserOOBEBroker.exe
Memory Usage: 
9.14 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
9.22 MB

Video.UI.exe
Process ID: 
18392
User: 
Stepan
Domain: 
Stepan-PC
Path: 
C:\Program Files\WindowsApps\Microsoft.ZuneVideo_10.21021.10311.0_x64__8wekyb3d8bbwe\Video.UI.exe
Memory Usage: 
34 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
49 MB

WDADesktopService.exe
Process ID: 
16884
User: 
Stepan
Domain: 
Stepan-PC
Path: 
C:\Program Files\WindowsApps\Microsoft.SurfaceWirelessDisplayAdapter_4.227.139.0_x64__8wekyb3d8bbwe\Desktop\WDADesktopService.exe
Memory Usage: 
74 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
74 MB

wininit.exe
Process ID: 
812
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\wininit.exe
Memory Usage: 
7.13 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
7.52 MB

winlogon.exe
Process ID: 
17568
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\winlogon.exe
Memory Usage: 
10 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
28 MB

WmiPrvSE.exe
Process ID: 
15992
User: 
NETWORK SERVICE
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wbem\WmiPrvSE.exe
Memory Usage: 
10 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
11 MB

WmiPrvSE.exe
Process ID: 
6040
User: 
NETWORK SERVICE
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\wbem\WmiPrvSE.exe
Memory Usage: 
24 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
24 MB

WmiPrvSE.exe
Process ID: 
20688
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\wbem\WmiPrvSE.exe
Memory Usage: 
9.36 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
9.37 MB

wmpnetwk.exe
Process ID: 
5932
User: 
NETWORK SERVICE
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe
Memory Usage: 
12 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
30 MB

WUDFHost.exe
Process ID: 
804
User: 
LOCAL SERVICE
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\WUDFHost.exe
Memory Usage: 
5.96 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
6.53 MB

WUDFHost.exe
Process ID: 
1124
User: 
LOCAL SERVICE
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\WUDFHost.exe
Memory Usage: 
6.69 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
7.13 MB

YourPhone.exe
Process ID: 
3324
User: 
Stepan
Domain: 
Stepan-PC
Path: 
C:\Program Files\WindowsApps\Microsoft.YourPhone_1.21022.215.0_x64__8wekyb3d8bbwe\YourPhone.exe
Memory Usage: 
56 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
60 MB

Device Tree

ACPI x64-based PC

Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System

ACPI Fan

ACPI Fan

ACPI Fan

ACPI Fan

ACPI Fan

ACPI Fixed Feature Button

ACPI Power Button

ACPI Thermal Zone

ACPI Thermal Zone

AMDA00 Interface

Intel Core i3-4160 CPU @ 3.60GHz

Intel Core i3-4160 CPU @ 3.60GHz

Intel Core i3-4160 CPU @ 3.60GHz

Intel Core i3-4160 CPU @ 3.60GHz

Microsoft Windows Management Interface for ACPI
PCI Express Root Complex

Intel 8 Series/C220 Series PCI Express Root Port #1 - 8C10

Intel 8 Series/C220 Series SMBus Controller - 8C22

Intel Management Engine Interface

Intel Xeon processor E3 - 1200 v3/4th Gen Core processor DRAM Controller - 0C00

Motherboard resources

System board
Intel(R) Xeon(R) processor E3 - 1200 v3/4th Gen Core processor PCI Express x16 Controller - 0C01

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 750 Ti

Generic PnP Monitor

Generic PnP Monitor

High Definition Audio Controller

NVIDIA High Definition Audio

Intel(R) USB 3.0 eXtensible Host Controller - 1.0 (Microsoft)

USB Root Hub (USB 3.0)

USB Composite Device

USB Input Device

HID Keyboard Device

USB Input Device

HID-compliant consumer control device

HID-compliant mouse

HID-compliant system controller

HID-compliant vendor-defined device

USB Input Device

HID-compliant vendor-defined device

USB Input Device

HID Keyboard Device

HID Keyboard Device

HID-compliant consumer control device

HID-compliant mouse

Intel(R) 8 Series/C220 Series USB EHCI #2 - 8C2D

USB Root Hub

Generic USB Hub

High Definition Audio Controller

Realtek High Definition Audio

Line In (Realtek High Definition Audio)

Realtek Digital Output (Realtek High Definition Audio)

Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio)

Intel(R) 8 Series/C220 Series PCI Express Root Port #3 - 8C14

Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller

Intel(R) 8 Series/C220 Series PCI Express Root Port #5 - 8C18

ASMedia XHCI 1.0 Controller

USB Root Hub

Intel(R) 8 Series/C220 Series USB EHCI #1 - 8C26

USB Root Hub

Generic USB Hub

Intel(R) H81 LPC Controller - 8C5C

Direct memory access controller

High Precision Event Timer

Legacy device

Motherboard resources

Motherboard resources

Motherboard resources

Motherboard resources

Numeric data processor

Programmable interrupt controller

System CMOS/real time clock

System timer

Intel(R) 8 Series/C220 Chipset Family SATA AHCI Controller

ATAPI iHAS124 E SCSI CdRom Device

ST1000DM 003-1ER162 SCSI Disk Device

WDC WD5000AAKX-001CA SCSI Disk Device

WDC WD800JD-00MSA1 SCSI Disk Device








CPU

Intel Core i3 4160
Cores: 
2
Threads: 
4
Name: 
Intel Core i3 4160
Code Name: 
Haswell
Package: 
Socket 1150 LGA
Technology: 
22nm
Specification: 
Intel Core i3-4160 CPU @ 3.60GHz
Family: 
6
Extended Family: 
6
Model: 
C
Extended Model: 
3C
Stepping: 
3
Revision: 
C0
Instructions: 
MMX, SSE, SSE2, SSE3, SSSE3, SSE4.1, SSE4.2, Intel 64, NX, VMX, AES, AVX, AVX2, FMA3
Virtualization: 
Supported, Disabled
Hyperthreading: 
Supported, Enabled
Fan Speed: 
789 RPM
Stock Core Speed: 
3600 MHz
Stock Bus Speed: 
100 MHz
Average Temperature: 
36 °C
Caches
L1 Data Cache Size: 
2 x 32 KBytes
L1 Instructions Cache Size: 
2 x 32 KBytes
L2 Unified Cache Size: 
2 x 256 KBytes
L3 Unified Cache Size: 
3072 KBytes

Cores

Core 0
Core Speed: 
3596.1 MHz
Multiplier: 
x 8.0
Temperature: 
36 °C
Threads: 
APIC ID: 0, 1

Core 1
Core Speed: 
3596.1 MHz
Multiplier: 
x 8.0
Temperature: 
36 °C
Threads: 
APIC ID: 2, 3








RAM

Memory slots
Total memory slots: 
2
Used memory slots: 
2
Free memory slots: 
0

Memory
Type: 
DDR3
Size: 
8192 MBytes
Channels #: 
Dual
CAS# Latency (CL): 
9 clocks
RAS# to CAS# Delay (tRCD): 
10 clocks
RAS# Precharge (tRP): 
9 clocks
Cycle Time (tRAS): 
26 clocks
Command Rate (CR): 
1T

Physical Memory
Memory Usage: 
46 %
Total Physical: 
7.94 GB
Available Physical: 
4.28 GB
Total Virtual: 
16 GB
Available Virtual: 
12 GB

SPD
Number Of SPD Modules: 
2
Slot #1
Type: 
DDR3
Size: 
4096 MBytes
Manufacturer: 
Kingston
Max Bandwidth: 
PC3-14200 (889 MHz)
Part Number: 
KHX1866C10D3/4G
Serial Number: 
1932151123
Week/year: 
21 / 14
Timing table

JEDEC #1
Frequency: 
465.1 MHz
CAS# Latency: 
5.0
RAS# To CAS#: 
6
RAS# Precharge: 
5
tRAS: 
15
tRC: 
21
Voltage: 
1.500 V

JEDEC #2
Frequency: 
558.1 MHz
CAS# Latency: 
6.0
RAS# To CAS#: 
7
RAS# Precharge: 
6
tRAS: 
18
tRC: 
25
Voltage: 
1.500 V

JEDEC #3
Frequency: 
651.2 MHz
CAS# Latency: 
7.0
RAS# To CAS#: 
8
RAS# Precharge: 
7
tRAS: 
21
tRC: 
30
Voltage: 
1.500 V

JEDEC #4
Frequency: 
744.2 MHz
CAS# Latency: 
8.0
RAS# To CAS#: 
9
RAS# Precharge: 
8
tRAS: 
24
tRC: 
34
Voltage: 
1.500 V

JEDEC #5
Frequency: 
837.2 MHz
CAS# Latency: 
9.0
RAS# To CAS#: 
10
RAS# Precharge: 
9
tRAS: 
27
tRC: 
38
Voltage: 
1.500 V

JEDEC #6
Frequency: 
888.9 MHz
CAS# Latency: 
10.0
RAS# To CAS#: 
11
RAS# Precharge: 
10
tRAS: 
29
tRC: 
40
Voltage: 
1.500 V

JEDEC #7
Frequency: 
888.9 MHz
CAS# Latency: 
11.0
RAS# To CAS#: 
11
RAS# Precharge: 
10
tRAS: 
29
tRC: 
40
Voltage: 
1.500 V

JEDEC #8
Frequency: 
888.9 MHz
CAS# Latency: 
13.0
RAS# To CAS#: 
11
RAS# Precharge: 
10
tRAS: 
29
tRC: 
40
Voltage: 
1.500 V

Slot #2
Type: 
DDR3
Size: 
4096 MBytes
Manufacturer: 
Kingston
Max Bandwidth: 
PC3-14200 (889 MHz)
Part Number: 
KHX1866C10D3/4G
Serial Number: 
2032817235
Week/year: 
21 / 14
Timing table

JEDEC #1
Frequency: 
465.1 MHz
CAS# Latency: 
5.0
RAS# To CAS#: 
6
RAS# Precharge: 
5
tRAS: 
15
tRC: 
21
Voltage: 
1.500 V

JEDEC #2
Frequency: 
558.1 MHz
CAS# Latency: 
6.0
RAS# To CAS#: 
7
RAS# Precharge: 
6
tRAS: 
18
tRC: 
25
Voltage: 
1.500 V

JEDEC #3
Frequency: 
651.2 MHz
CAS# Latency: 
7.0
RAS# To CAS#: 
8
RAS# Precharge: 
7
tRAS: 
21
tRC: 
30
Voltage: 
1.500 V

JEDEC #4
Frequency: 
744.2 MHz
CAS# Latency: 
8.0
RAS# To CAS#: 
9
RAS# Precharge: 
8
tRAS: 
24
tRC: 
34
Voltage: 
1.500 V

JEDEC #5
Frequency: 
837.2 MHz
CAS# Latency: 
9.0
RAS# To CAS#: 
10
RAS# Precharge: 
9
tRAS: 
27
tRC: 
38
Voltage: 
1.500 V

JEDEC #6
Frequency: 
888.9 MHz
CAS# Latency: 
10.0
RAS# To CAS#: 
11
RAS# Precharge: 
10
tRAS: 
29
tRC: 
40
Voltage: 
1.500 V

JEDEC #7
Frequency: 
888.9 MHz
CAS# Latency: 
11.0
RAS# To CAS#: 
11
RAS# Precharge: 
10
tRAS: 
29
tRC: 
40
Voltage: 
1.500 V

JEDEC #8
Frequency: 
888.9 MHz
CAS# Latency: 
13.0
RAS# To CAS#: 
11
RAS# Precharge: 
10
tRAS: 
29
tRC: 
40
Voltage: 
1.500 V








Motherboard
Manufacturer: 
ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC.
Model: 
H81M-PLUS (SOCKET 1150)
Version: 
Rev X.0x
Chipset Vendor: 
Intel
Chipset Model: 
Haswell
Chipset Revision: 
06
Southbridge Vendor: 
Intel
Southbridge Model: 
H81
Southbridge Revision: 
C2
System Temperature: 
115 °C
BIOS
Brand: 
American Megatrends Inc.
Version: 
2001
Date: 
16/06/2014

Voltage
+5V: 
5.040 V
+3.3V: 
3.280 V
+12V: 
12.192 V
VIN3: 
0.136 V
VIN4: 
0.272 V
VCORE: 
0.872 V
VIN6: 
0.128 V
VIN7: 
0.256 V

PCI Data

Slot PCI-E
Slot Type: 
PCI-E
Slot Usage: 
In Use
Data lanes: 
x16
Slot Designation: 
PCIEX16_1
Characteristics: 
3.3V, Shared, PME
Slot Number: 
0

Slot PCI-E
Slot Type: 
PCI-E
Slot Usage: 
Available
Data lanes: 
x1
Slot Designation: 
PCIEX1_1
Characteristics: 
3.3V, Shared, PME
Slot Number: 
1

Slot PCI-E
Slot Type: 
PCI-E
Slot Usage: 
Available
Data lanes: 
x1
Slot Designation: 
PCIEX1_2
Characteristics: 
3.3V, Shared, PME
Slot Number: 
2

Slot PCI-E
Slot Type: 
PCI-E
Slot Usage: 
Available
Data lanes: 
x1
Slot Designation: 
PCIEX1_3
Characteristics: 
3.3V, Shared, PME
Slot Number: 
3








Graphics

Monitor 1
Name: 
ASUS VS247 on NVIDIA GeForce GTX 750 Ti
Current Resolution: 
1920x1080 pixels
Work Resolution: 
1920x1040 pixels
State: 
Enabled
Multiple displays: 
Extended, Primary, Enabled
Monitor Width: 
1920
Monitor Height: 
1080
Monitor BPP: 
32 bits per pixel
Monitor Frequency: 
60 Hz
Device: 
\\.\DISPLAY1\Monitor0

Monitor 2
Name: 
SMS24A450 on NVIDIA GeForce GTX 750 Ti
Current Resolution: 
1920x1200 pixels
Work Resolution: 
1920x1160 pixels
State: 
Enabled
Multiple displays: 
Extended, Secondary, Enabled
Monitor Width: 
1920
Monitor Height: 
1200
Monitor BPP: 
32 bits per pixel
Monitor Frequency: 
59 Hz
Device: 
\\.\DISPLAY2\Monitor0

XenSource Citrix Indirect Display Adapter
Manufacturer: 
XenSource
Model: 
Citrix Indirect Display Adapter
Device ID: 
5853-1003
Subvendor: 
Undefined (0000)
Driver version: 
12.40.44.247

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 750 Ti
Manufacturer: 
NVIDIA
Model: 
GeForce GTX 750 Ti
Device ID: 
10DE-1380
Revision: 
A3
Subvendor: 
Palit Microsystems (1569)
Current Performance Level: 
Level 0
Voltage: 
0.950 V
Current Performance Level: 
Level 0
Current GPU Clock: 
135 MHz
Current Memory Clock: 
405 MHz
Current Shader Clock: 
405 MHz
Voltage: 
0.950 V
Technology: 
28 nm
Bus Interface: 
PCI Express x16
Temperature: 
32 °C
Driver version: 
27.21.14.5671
BIOS Version: 
82.07.32.00.5c
Physical Memory: 
2047 MB
Virtual Memory: 
2048 MB
Count of performance levels : 1
Level 1 - "Perf Level 0"

Count of performance levels : 1

Level 1 - "Perf Level 0"
GPU Clock: 
270 MHz
Shader Clock: 
405 MHz








Storage

Hard drives

ST1000DM 003-1ER162 SCSI Disk Device
Manufacturer: 
Seagate
Heads: 
16
Cylinders: 
121,601
Tracks: 
31,008,255
Sectors: 
1,953,520,065
SATA type: 
SATA-III 6.0Gb/s
Device type: 
Fixed
ATA Standard: 
ACS2
Serial Number: 
Z4Y2GK3Z
Firmware Version Number: 
CC45
LBA Size: 
48-bit LBA
Power On Count: 
2493 times
Power On Time: 
743.3 days
Speed: 
7200 RPM
Features: 
S.M.A.R.T., APM, NCQ
Max. Transfer Mode: 
SATA III 6.0Gb/s
Used Transfer Mode: 
SATA III 6.0Gb/s
Interface: 
SATA
Capacity: 
931 GB
Real size: 
1,000,204,886,016 bytes
RAID Type: 
None
S.M.A.R.T
Status: 
Good
Temperature: 
31 °C
Temperature Range: 
OK (less than 50 °C)
S.M.A.R.T attributes

01
Attribute name: 
Read Error Rate
Real value: 
0
Current: 
116
Worst: 
99
Threshold: 
6
Raw Value: 
0006C05210
Status: 
Good

03
Attribute name: 
Spin-Up Time
Real value: 
0 ms
Current: 
97
Worst: 
97
Threshold: 
0
Raw Value: 
0000000000
Status: 
Good

04
Attribute name: 
Start/Stop Count
Real value: 
2,501
Current: 
98
Worst: 
98
Threshold: 
20
Raw Value: 
00000009C5
Status: 
Good

05
Attribute name: 
Reallocated Sectors Count
Real value: 
0
Current: 
100
Worst: 
100
Threshold: 
10
Raw Value: 
0000000000
Status: 
Good

07
Attribute name: 
Seek Error Rate
Real value: 
0
Current: 
81
Worst: 
60
Threshold: 
30
Raw Value: 
00072D58B1
Status: 
Good

09
Attribute name: 
Power-On Hours (POH)
Real value: 
743d 8h
Current: 
80
Worst: 
80
Threshold: 
0
Raw Value: 
00000045B0
Status: 
Good

0A
Attribute name: 
Spin Retry Count
Real value: 
0
Current: 
100
Worst: 
100
Threshold: 
97
Raw Value: 
0000000000
Status: 
Good

0C
Attribute name: 
Device Power Cycle Count
Real value: 
2,493
Current: 
98
Worst: 
98
Threshold: 
20
Raw Value: 
00000009BD
Status: 
Good

B7
Attribute name: 
SATA Downshift Error Count
Real value: 
0
Current: 
100
Worst: 
100
Threshold: 
0
Raw Value: 
0000000000
Status: 
Good

B8
Attribute name: 
End-to-End error / IOEDC
Real value: 
0
Current: 
100
Worst: 
100
Threshold: 
99
Raw Value: 
0000000000
Status: 
Good

BB
Attribute name: 
Reported Uncorrectable Errors
Real value: 
0
Current: 
100
Worst: 
100
Threshold: 
0
Raw Value: 
0000000000
Status: 
Good

BC
Attribute name: 
Command Timeout
Real value: 
2
Current: 
100
Worst: 
99
Threshold: 
0
Raw Value: 
0000000002
Status: 
Good

BD
Attribute name: 
High Fly Writes (WDC)
Real value: 
4
Current: 
96
Worst: 
96
Threshold: 
0
Raw Value: 
0000000004
Status: 
Good

BE
Attribute name: 
Airflow Temperature
Real value: 
31 °C
Current: 
69
Worst: 
55
Threshold: 
45
Raw Value: 
001F1C001F
Status: 
Good

BF
Attribute name: 
G-sense error rate
Real value: 
0
Current: 
100
Worst: 
100
Threshold: 
0
Raw Value: 
0000000000
Status: 
Good

C0
Attribute name: 
Power-off Retract Count
Real value: 
93
Current: 
100
Worst: 
100
Threshold: 
0
Raw Value: 
000000005D
Status: 
Good

C1
Attribute name: 
Load/Unload Cycle Count
Real value: 
14,925
Current: 
93
Worst: 
93
Threshold: 
0
Raw Value: 
0000003A4D
Status: 
Good

C2
Attribute name: 
Temperature
Real value: 
31 °C
Current: 
31
Worst: 
45
Threshold: 
0
Raw Value: 
000000001F
Status: 
Good

C5
Attribute name: 
Current Pending Sector Count
Real value: 
0
Current: 
100
Worst: 
100
Threshold: 
0
Raw Value: 
0000000000
Status: 
Good

C6
Attribute name: 
Uncorrectable Sector Count
Real value: 
0
Current: 
100
Worst: 
100
Threshold: 
0
Raw Value: 
0000000000
Status: 
Good

C7
Attribute name: 
UltraDMA CRC Error Count
Real value: 
0
Current: 
200
Worst: 
200
Threshold: 
0
Raw Value: 
0000000000
Status: 
Good

F0
Attribute name: 
Head Flying Hours
Real value: 
743d 2h
Current: 
100
Worst: 
253
Threshold: 
0
Raw Value: 
00000045AA
Status: 
Good

F1
Attribute name: 
Total LBAs Written
Real value: 
105,748,704,831
Current: 
100
Worst: 
253
Threshold: 
0
Raw Value: 
009F1D2E3F
Status: 
Good

F2
Attribute name: 
Total LBAs Read
Real value: 
1,371,697,533,231
Current: 
100
Worst: 
253
Threshold: 
0
Raw Value: 
005F8B512F
Status: 
Good

Partition 0
Partition ID: 
Disk #0, Partition #0
Disk Letter: 
C:
File System: 
NTFS
Volume Serial Number: 
8E2EA0F3
Size: 
930 GB
Used Space: 
420 GB (45%)
Free Space: 
510 GB (55%)

Partition 1
Partition ID: 
Disk #0, Partition #1
File System: 
NTFS
Volume Serial Number: 
CAA31B3D
Size: 
540 MB
Used Space: 
498 MB (92%)
Free Space: 
42 MB (8%)

WDC WD5000AAKX-001CA SCSI Disk Device
Manufacturer: 
Western Digital
Form Factor: 
GB/3.5-inch
Business Unit/Brand: 
Desktop/WD Caviar
Heads: 
16
Cylinders: 
60,801
Tracks: 
15,504,255
Sectors: 
976,768,065
SATA type: 
SATA-III 6.0Gb/s
Device type: 
Fixed
ATA Standard: 
ATA8-ACS
Serial Number: 
WD-WMAYU0409557
Firmware Version Number: 
15.01H15
LBA Size: 
48-bit LBA
Power On Count: 
4238 times
Power On Time: 
1048.0 days
Features: 
S.M.A.R.T., NCQ
Max. Transfer Mode: 
SATA III 6.0Gb/s
Used Transfer Mode: 
SATA III 6.0Gb/s
Interface: 
SATA
Capacity: 
465 GB
Real size: 
500,107,862,016 bytes
RAID Type: 
None
S.M.A.R.T
Status: 
Good
Temperature: 
31 °C
Temperature Range: 
OK (less than 50 °C)
S.M.A.R.T attributes

01
Attribute name: 
Read Error Rate
Real value: 
0
Current: 
200
Worst: 
200
Threshold: 
51
Raw Value: 
0000000000
Status: 
Good

03
Attribute name: 
Spin-Up Time
Real value: 
3775 ms
Current: 
144
Worst: 
140
Threshold: 
21
Raw Value: 
0000000EBF
Status: 
Good

04
Attribute name: 
Start/Stop Count
Real value: 
11,909
Current: 
89
Worst: 
89
Threshold: 
0
Raw Value: 
0000002E85
Status: 
Good

05
Attribute name: 
Reallocated Sectors Count
Real value: 
0
Current: 
200
Worst: 
200
Threshold: 
140
Raw Value: 
0000000000
Status: 
Good

07
Attribute name: 
Seek Error Rate
Real value: 
0
Current: 
200
Worst: 
200
Threshold: 
0
Raw Value: 
0000000000
Status: 
Good

09
Attribute name: 
Power-On Hours (POH)
Real value: 
1047d 23h
Current: 
66
Worst: 
66
Threshold: 
0
Raw Value: 
000000623F
Status: 
Good

0A
Attribute name: 
Spin Retry Count
Real value: 
0
Current: 
100
Worst: 
100
Threshold: 
0
Raw Value: 
0000000000
Status: 
Good

0B
Attribute name: 
Recalibration Retries
Real value: 
0
Current: 
100
Worst: 
100
Threshold: 
0
Raw Value: 
0000000000
Status: 
Good

0C
Attribute name: 
Device Power Cycle Count
Real value: 
4,238
Current: 
96
Worst: 
96
Threshold: 
0
Raw Value: 
000000108E
Status: 
Good

C0
Attribute name: 
Power-off Retract Count
Real value: 
152
Current: 
200
Worst: 
200
Threshold: 
0
Raw Value: 
0000000098
Status: 
Good

C1
Attribute name: 
Load/Unload Cycle Count
Real value: 
11,756
Current: 
197
Worst: 
197
Threshold: 
0
Raw Value: 
0000002DEC
Status: 
Good

C2
Attribute name: 
Temperature
Real value: 
31 °C
Current: 
112
Worst: 
92
Threshold: 
0
Raw Value: 
000000001F
Status: 
Good

C4
Attribute name: 
Reallocation Event Count
Real value: 
0
Current: 
200
Worst: 
200
Threshold: 
0
Raw Value: 
0000000000
Status: 
Good

C5
Attribute name: 
Current Pending Sector Count
Real value: 
0
Current: 
200
Worst: 
200
Threshold: 
0
Raw Value: 
0000000000
Status: 
Good

C6
Attribute name: 
Uncorrectable Sector Count
Real value: 
0
Current: 
200
Worst: 
200
Threshold: 
0
Raw Value: 
0000000000
Status: 
Good

C7
Attribute name: 
UltraDMA CRC Error Count
Real value: 
3
Current: 
200
Worst: 
200
Threshold: 
0
Raw Value: 
0000000003
Status: 
Good

C8
Attribute name: 
Write Error Rate / Multi-Zone Error Rate
Real value: 
0
Current: 
200
Worst: 
200
Threshold: 
0
Raw Value: 
0000000000
Status: 
Good

Partition 0
Partition ID: 
Disk #1, Partition #0
Disk Letter: 
E:
File System: 
NTFS
Volume Serial Number: 
8CC59031
Size: 
465 GB
Used Space: 
379 GB (81%)
Free Space: 
86 GB (19%)

WDC WD800JD-00MSA1 SCSI Disk Device
Manufacturer: 
Western Digital
Heads: 
16
Cylinders: 
9,729
Tracks: 
2,480,895
Sectors: 
156,296,385
SATA type: 
SATA-II 3.0Gb/s
Device type: 
Fixed
ATA Standard: 
ATA/ATAPI-7
Serial Number: 
WD-WMAM9AD10587
Firmware Version Number: 
10.01E01
LBA Size: 
48-bit LBA
Power On Count: 
5703 times
Power On Time: 
2120.5 days
Features: 
S.M.A.R.T., AAM, NCQ
Max. Transfer Mode: 
SATA II 3.0Gb/s
Used Transfer Mode: 
SATA II 3.0Gb/s
Interface: 
SATA
Capacity: 
74 GB
Real size: 
80,026,361,856 bytes
RAID Type: 
None
S.M.A.R.T
Status: 
Good
Temperature: 
38 °C
Temperature Range: 
OK (less than 50 °C)
S.M.A.R.T attributes

01
Attribute name: 
Read Error Rate
Real value: 
0
Current: 
200
Worst: 
200
Threshold: 
51
Raw Value: 
0000000000
Status: 
Good

03
Attribute name: 
Spin-Up Time
Real value: 
2775 ms
Current: 
164
Worst: 
162
Threshold: 
21
Raw Value: 
0000000AD7
Status: 
Good

04
Attribute name: 
Start/Stop Count
Real value: 
17,595
Current: 
83
Worst: 
83
Threshold: 
0
Raw Value: 
00000044BB
Status: 
Good

05
Attribute name: 
Reallocated Sectors Count
Real value: 
0
Current: 
200
Worst: 
200
Threshold: 
140
Raw Value: 
0000000000
Status: 
Good

07
Attribute name: 
Seek Error Rate
Real value: 
0
Current: 
200
Worst: 
200
Threshold: 
51
Raw Value: 
0000000000
Status: 
Good

09
Attribute name: 
Power-On Hours (POH)
Real value: 
2120d 11h
Current: 
31
Worst: 
31
Threshold: 
0
Raw Value: 
000000C6CB
Status: 
Good

0A
Attribute name: 
Spin Retry Count
Real value: 
0
Current: 
100
Worst: 
100
Threshold: 
51
Raw Value: 
0000000000
Status: 
Good

0B
Attribute name: 
Recalibration Retries
Real value: 
0
Current: 
100
Worst: 
100
Threshold: 
51
Raw Value: 
0000000000
Status: 
Good

0C
Attribute name: 
Device Power Cycle Count
Real value: 
5,703
Current: 
95
Worst: 
95
Threshold: 
0
Raw Value: 
0000001647
Status: 
Good

BE
Attribute name: 
Temperature Difference from 100
Real value: 
37 °C
Current: 
63
Worst: 
25
Threshold: 
45
Raw Value: 
0000000025
Status: 
Good

C2
Attribute name: 
Temperature
Real value: 
37 °C
Current: 
106
Worst: 
68
Threshold: 
0
Raw Value: 
0000000025
Status: 
Good

C4
Attribute name: 
Reallocation Event Count
Real value: 
0
Current: 
200
Worst: 
200
Threshold: 
0
Raw Value: 
0000000000
Status: 
Good

C5
Attribute name: 
Current Pending Sector Count
Real value: 
0
Current: 
200
Worst: 
200
Threshold: 
0
Raw Value: 
0000000000
Status: 
Good

C6
Attribute name: 
Uncorrectable Sector Count
Real value: 
0
Current: 
200
Worst: 
200
Threshold: 
0
Raw Value: 
0000000000
Status: 
Good

C7
Attribute name: 
UltraDMA CRC Error Count
Real value: 
6,171
Current: 
200
Worst: 
200
Threshold: 
0
Raw Value: 
000000181B
Status: 
Good

C8
Attribute name: 
Write Error Rate / Multi-Zone Error Rate
Real value: 
0
Current: 
200
Worst: 
200
Threshold: 
51
Raw Value: 
0000000000
Status: 
Good

Partition 0
Partition ID: 
Disk #2, Partition #0
Disk Letter: 
D:
File System: 
NTFS
Volume Serial Number: 
70A80EC1
Size: 
74 GB
Used Space: 
50 GB (67%)
Free Space: 
24 GB (33%)








Optical Drives

ATAPI iHAS124 E SCSI CdRom Device
Media Type: 
DVD Writer
Name: 
ATAPI iHAS124 E SCSI CdRom Device
Availability: 
Running/Full Power
Capabilities: 
Random Access, Supports Writing, Supports Removable Media
Read capabilities: 
CD-R, CD-RW, CD-ROM, DVD-RAM, DVD-ROM, DVD-R, DVD-RW, DVD+R, DVD+RW, DVD-R DL, DVD+R DL
Write capabilities: 
CD-R, CD-RW, DVD-RAM, DVD-R, DVD-RW, DVD+R, DVD+RW, DVD-R DL, DVD+R DL
Config Manager Error Code: 
Device is working properly
Config Manager User Config: 
FALSE
Drive: 
F:
Media Loaded: 
FALSE
SCSI Bus: 
4
SCSI Logical Unit: 
0
SCSI Port: 
0
SCSI Target Id: 
0
Status: 
OK








Audio

Sound Cards
NVIDIA High Definition Audio

Realtek High Definition Audio

NVIDIA Virtual Audio Device (Wave Extensible) (WDM)

PlayOn Virtual Audio Device

Playback Devices
Realtek Digital Output (Realtek High Definition Audio)

Speakers (PlayOn Virtual Audio Device)

Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio): 
(default)

Recording Device
Line In (Realtek High Definition Audio)








Peripherals

HID Keyboard Device
Device Kind: 
Keyboard
Device Name: 
HID Keyboard Device
Vendor: 
Unknown
Location: 
USB Input Device
Driver
Date: 
6-21-2006
Version: 
10.0.19041.1
File: 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\kbdhid.sys
File: 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\kbdclass.sys

HID Keyboard Device
Device Kind: 
Keyboard
Device Name: 
HID Keyboard Device
Vendor: 
Unknown
Location: 
USB Input Device
Driver
Date: 
6-21-2006
Version: 
10.0.19041.1
File: 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\kbdhid.sys
File: 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\kbdclass.sys

HID Keyboard Device
Device Kind: 
Keyboard
Device Name: 
HID Keyboard Device
Vendor: 
Unknown
Location: 
USB Input Device
Driver
Date: 
6-21-2006
Version: 
10.0.19041.1
File: 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\kbdhid.sys
File: 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\kbdclass.sys

HID-compliant mouse
Device Kind: 
Mouse
Device Name: 
HID-compliant mouse
Vendor: 
Unknown
Location: 
USB Input Device
Driver
Date: 
6-21-2006
Version: 
10.0.19041.1
File: 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\mouhid.sys
File: 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\mouclass.sys

HID-compliant mouse
Device Kind: 
Mouse
Device Name: 
HID-compliant mouse
Vendor: 
Unknown
Location: 
USB Input Device
Driver
Date: 
6-21-2006
Version: 
10.0.19041.1
File: 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\mouhid.sys
File: 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\mouclass.sys

Printers

Adobe PDF
Printer Port: 
Documents\*.pdf
Print Processor: 
winprint
Availability: 
Always
Priority: 
1
Duplex: 
None
Print Quality: 
1200 * 1200 dpi Color
Status: 
Unknown
Driver
Driver Name: 
Adobe PDF Converter (v6.03)
Driver Path: 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\DRIVERS\x64\3\PSCRIPT5.DLL

Artisan 1430(Network)
Printer Port: 
EP5B55E7:ARTISAN 1430
Print Processor: 
winprint
Availability: 
Always
Priority: 
1
Duplex: 
None
Print Quality: 
360 * 360 dpi Color
Status: 
Unknown
Driver
Driver Name: 
EPSON Artisan 1430 Series (v5.10)
Driver Path: 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\DRIVERS\x64\3\E_IMAIHMP.DLL

EPSON Artisan 1430 Series (Default Printer)
Printer Port: 
USB001
Print Processor: 
winprint
Availability: 
Always
Priority: 
1
Duplex: 
None
Print Quality: 
360 * 360 dpi Color
Status: 
Unknown
Driver
Driver Name: 
EPSON Artisan 1430 Series (v5.10)
Driver Path: 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\DRIVERS\x64\3\E_IMAIHMP.DLL

Fax
Printer Port: 
SHRFAX:
Print Processor: 
winprint
Availability: 
Always
Priority: 
1
Duplex: 
None
Print Quality: 
200 * 200 dpi Monochrome
Status: 
Unknown
Driver
Driver Name: 
Microsoft Shared Fax Driver (v4.00)
Driver Path: 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\DRIVERS\x64\3\FXSDRV.DLL

Microsoft Print to PDF
Printer Port: 
PORTPROMPT:
Print Processor: 
winprint
Availability: 
Always
Priority: 
1
Duplex: 
None
Print Quality: 
600 * 600 dpi Color
Status: 
Unknown
Driver
Driver Name: 
Microsoft Print To PDF (v6.03)
Driver Path: 
C:\WINDOWS\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\ntprint.inf_amd64_c62e9f8067f98247\Amd64\mxdwdrv.dll

Microsoft XPS Document Writer
Printer Port: 
PORTPROMPT:
Print Processor: 
winprint
Availability: 
Always
Priority: 
1
Duplex: 
None
Print Quality: 
600 * 600 dpi Color
Status: 
Unknown
Driver
Driver Name: 
Microsoft XPS Document Writer v4 (v6.03)
Driver Path: 
C:\WINDOWS\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\ntprint.inf_amd64_c62e9f8067f98247\Amd64\mxdwdrv.dll

OneNote (Desktop)
Printer Port: 
nul:
Print Processor: 
winprint
Availability: 
Always
Priority: 
1
Duplex: 
None
Print Quality: 
600 * 600 dpi Color
Status: 
Unknown
Driver
Driver Name: 
Send to Microsoft OneNote 16 Driver (v6.03)
Driver Path: 
C:\WINDOWS\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\ntprint.inf_amd64_c62e9f8067f98247\Amd64\mxdwdrv.dll

OneNote for Windows 10
Printer Port: 
Microsoft.Office.OneNote_16001.13801.20534.0_x64__8wekyb3d8bbwe_microsoft.onenoteim_S-1-5-21-600410608-1858306824-1911990453-1001
Print Processor: 
winprint
Availability: 
Always
Priority: 
1
Duplex: 
None
Print Quality: 
300 * 300 dpi Color
Status: 
Unknown
Driver
Driver Name: 
Microsoft Software Printer Driver (v6.03)
Driver Path: 
C:\WINDOWS\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\ntprint.inf_amd64_c62e9f8067f98247\Amd64\mxdwdrv.dll








Network
You are connected to the internet

Connected through: 
Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Adapter Type: 
Ethernet
NetBIOS over TCP/IP: 
Enabled via DHCP
NETBIOS Node Type: 
Hybrid node
Link Speed: 
0 Bps
Computer Name
NetBIOS Name: 
STEPAN-PC
DNS Name: 
Stepan-PC
Membership: 
Part of workgroup
Workgroup: 
WORKGROUP

Remote Desktop
Disabled

Console
State: 
Active
Domain: 
Stepan-PC

WinInet Info

LAN Connection

Local system uses a local area network to connect to the Internet

Local system has RAS to connect to the Internet

Sharing and Discovery
Network Discovery: 
Enabled
File and Printer Sharing: 
Enabled
File and printer sharing service: 
Enabled
Simple File Sharing: 
Enabled
Administrative Shares: 
Enabled
Network access: Sharing and security model for local accounts: 
Classic - local users authenticate as themselves

Adapters List

Enabled

Kaspersky Security Data Escort Adapter

Kaspersky Security Data Escort Adapter #2

NordLynx Tunnel

Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
IP Address: 
192.168.1.100
Subnet mask: 
255.255.255.0
Gateway server: 
192.168.1.1
DHCP: 
192.168.1.1
DNS Server: 
8.8.8.8

8.8.4.4

TAP-NordVPN Windows Adapter V9

TAP-Windows Adapter V9

Network Shares
Users: 
C:\Users
pta arrests: 
H:\pta arrests
F: 
F:\
Kids Movies: 
G:\Movies\Kids Movies

Current TCP Connections

avp.exe (3616)
Local 127.0.0.1:49750: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 127.0.0.1:49749 (Querying... )
Local 127.0.0.1:49722: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 127.0.0.1:50546 (Querying... )
Local 127.0.0.1:49722: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 127.0.0.1:50599 (Querying... )
Local 127.0.0.1:49732: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 127.0.0.1:49733 (Querying... )
Local 127.0.0.1:49733: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 127.0.0.1:49732 (Querying... )
Local 127.0.0.1:50397: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 127.0.0.1:50398 (Querying... )
Local 127.0.0.1:50398: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 127.0.0.1:50397 (Querying... )
Local 192.168.1.100:50402: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 82.202.185.205:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
Local 192.168.1.100:50403: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 180.87.4.157:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
Local 127.0.0.1:49749: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 127.0.0.1:49750 (Querying... )
Local 127.0.0.1:49706: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 127.0.0.1:49707 (Querying... )
Local 127.0.0.1:49707: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 127.0.0.1:49706 (Querying... )
Local 127.0.0.1:49722: 
LISTEN
Local 127.0.0.1:49722: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 127.0.0.1:50545 (Querying... )

C:\Program Files (x86)\Epson Software\Event Manager\EEventManager.exe (14484)
Local 0.0.0.0:2968: 
LISTEN

C:\Program Files (x86)\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Password Manager 9.0.2\kpm.exe (1808)
Local 127.0.0.1:50511: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 127.0.0.1:50512 (Querying... )
Local 127.0.0.1:10000: 
LISTEN
Local 127.0.0.1:50509: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 127.0.0.1:50508 (Querying... )
Local 127.0.0.1:50508: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 127.0.0.1:50509 (Querying... )
Local 192.168.1.100:50510: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 82.202.185.202:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
Local 127.0.0.1:50512: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 127.0.0.1:50511 (Querying... )
Local 192.168.1.100:50527: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 77.74.181.72:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
Local 127.0.0.1:50506: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 127.0.0.1:50507 (Querying... )
Local 127.0.0.1:50507: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 127.0.0.1:50506 (Querying... )

C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\Edge\Application\msedge.exe (19728)
Local 192.168.1.100:50542: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 203.173.50.151:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
Local 192.168.1.100:50543: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 203.173.50.151:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
Local 192.168.1.100:50544: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 204.79.197.200:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
Local 192.168.1.100:50547: 
CLOSE-WAIT Remote 192.231.203.162:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
Local 192.168.1.100:50548: 
CLOSE-WAIT Remote 192.231.203.162:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
Local 192.168.1.100:50549: 
CLOSE-WAIT Remote 192.231.203.162:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
Local 192.168.1.100:50550: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 203.173.50.151:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
Local 192.168.1.100:50551: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 203.173.50.151:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
Local 192.168.1.100:50552: 
CLOSE-WAIT Remote 192.231.203.162:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
Local 192.168.1.100:50553: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 203.173.50.151:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
Local 192.168.1.100:50554: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 203.173.50.151:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
Local 192.168.1.100:50555: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 203.173.50.164:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
Local 192.168.1.100:50556: 
CLOSE-WAIT Remote 192.231.203.162:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
Local 192.168.1.100:50557: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 8.8.4.4:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
Local 192.168.1.100:50558: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 8.8.4.4:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
Local 127.0.0.1:50599: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 127.0.0.1:49722 (Querying... )
Local 192.168.1.100:50563: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 142.250.70.168:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
Local 192.168.1.100:50565: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 204.79.197.219:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
Local 192.168.1.100:50567: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 142.250.70.162:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
Local 192.168.1.100:50569: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 106.10.236.146:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
Local 192.168.1.100:50570: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 142.250.70.238:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
Local 192.168.1.100:50571: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 172.217.194.155:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
Local 192.168.1.100:50573: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 172.217.194.155:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
Local 127.0.0.1:50546: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 127.0.0.1:49722 (Querying... )
Local 192.168.1.100:50576: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 204.79.197.219:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
Local 192.168.1.100:50577: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 142.250.70.131:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
Local 192.168.1.100:50579: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 172.67.132.96:80 (Querying... ) (HTTP)
Local 192.168.1.100:50580: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 172.67.132.96:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
Local 127.0.0.1:50545: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 127.0.0.1:49722 (Querying... )
Local 192.168.1.100:50582: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 142.250.70.227:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
Local 192.168.1.100:50583: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 142.250.70.202:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
Local 192.168.1.100:50585: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 142.250.70.206:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
Local 192.168.1.100:50587: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 142.250.70.162:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
Local 192.168.1.100:50588: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 142.250.70.230:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
Local 192.168.1.100:50589: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 142.250.70.132:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
Local 192.168.1.100:50590: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 142.250.70.161:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
Local 192.168.1.100:50591: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 142.250.70.182:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
Local 192.168.1.100:50592: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 142.250.70.163:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
Local 192.168.1.100:50593: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 35.190.80.1:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
Local 192.168.1.100:50594: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 142.250.70.234:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
Local 192.168.1.100:50595: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 35.186.216.200:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
Local 192.168.1.100:50539: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 13.107.42.23:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
Local 192.168.1.100:50600: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 142.250.70.130:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
Local 192.168.1.100:50601: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 104.16.87.20:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
Local 192.168.1.100:50541: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 204.79.197.219:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
Local 192.168.1.100:50603: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 204.79.197.219:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)

C:\Program Files\NordVPN\NordVPN.exe (15944)
Local 192.168.1.100:50534: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 3.95.44.182:8884 (Querying... )
Local 192.168.1.100:50581: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 104.17.168.30:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)

kpm_service.exe (3788)
Local 127.0.0.1:49742: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 127.0.0.1:49743 (Querying... )
Local 127.0.0.1:49743: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 127.0.0.1:49742 (Querying... )

ksde.exe (14632)
Local 192.168.1.100:50505: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 77.74.181.62:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
Local 192.168.1.100:50401: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 82.202.185.202:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
Local 127.0.0.1:50396: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 127.0.0.1:50395 (Querying... )
Local 127.0.0.1:50395: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 127.0.0.1:50396 (Querying... )
Local 127.0.0.1:49782: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 127.0.0.1:49781 (Querying... )
Local 127.0.0.1:49781: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 127.0.0.1:49782 (Querying... )

lsass.exe (904)
Local 0.0.0.0:49664: 
LISTEN

mqsvc.exe (3868)
Local 0.0.0.0:1801: 
LISTEN
Local 0.0.0.0:2103: 
LISTEN
Local 0.0.0.0:2105: 
LISTEN
Local 0.0.0.0:2107: 
LISTEN
Local 0.0.0.0:49669: 
LISTEN

OriginWebHelperService.exe (3924)
Local 127.0.0.1:3213: 
LISTEN

services.exe (880)
Local 0.0.0.0:49720: 
LISTEN

spoolsv.exe (2140)
Local 0.0.0.0:49668: 
LISTEN

svchost.exe (1164)
Local 0.0.0.0:135 (DCE): 
LISTEN

svchost.exe (14404)
Local 0.0.0.0:7680: 
LISTEN
Local 192.168.1.100:50535: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 52.143.87.28:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)

svchost.exe (14676)
Local 192.168.1.100:50502: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 40.126.40.0:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
Local 192.168.1.100:50497: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 40.126.40.0:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
Local 192.168.1.100:50540: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 40.126.40.0:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)

svchost.exe (1768)
Local 0.0.0.0:49666: 
LISTEN

svchost.exe (1872)
Local 0.0.0.0:49667: 
LISTEN

svchost.exe (4080)
Local 192.168.1.100:50468: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 52.139.250.253:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)

svchost.exe (5520)
Local 0.0.0.0:5040: 
LISTEN

System Process
Local 192.168.1.100:50518: 
TIME-WAIT Remote 203.87.122.163:80 (Querying... ) (HTTP)
Local 192.168.1.100:50519: 
TIME-WAIT Remote 192.229.232.240:80 (Querying... ) (HTTP)
Local 192.168.1.100:50521: 
TIME-WAIT Remote 142.250.70.227:80 (Querying... ) (HTTP)
Local 192.168.1.100:50560: 
TIME-WAIT Remote 192.231.203.162:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
Local 192.168.1.100:50531: 
TIME-WAIT Remote 104.16.160.101:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
Local 127.0.0.1:50559: 
TIME-WAIT Remote 127.0.0.1:49722 (Querying... )
Local 192.168.1.100:50522: 
TIME-WAIT Remote 104.18.21.226:80 (Querying... ) (HTTP)
Local 127.0.0.1:50566: 
TIME-WAIT Remote 127.0.0.1:49722 (Querying... )
Local 127.0.0.1:50597: 
TIME-WAIT Remote 127.0.0.1:49722 (Querying... )
Local 192.168.1.100:50520: 
TIME-WAIT Remote 151.139.128.14:80 (Querying... ) (HTTP)
Local 127.0.0.1:50584: 
TIME-WAIT Remote 127.0.0.1:49722 (Querying... )
Local 127.0.0.1:50586: 
TIME-WAIT Remote 127.0.0.1:49722 (Querying... )
Local 127.0.0.1:50596: 
TIME-WAIT Remote 127.0.0.1:49722 (Querying... )
Local 192.168.1.100:50517: 
TIME-WAIT Remote 151.139.128.14:80 (Querying... ) (HTTP)
Local 192.168.1.100:50516: 
TIME-WAIT Remote 203.87.122.155:80 (Querying... ) (HTTP)
Local 192.168.1.100:50504: 
TIME-WAIT Remote 180.87.4.161:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
Local 192.168.1.100:50515: 
TIME-WAIT Remote 104.16.160.101:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
Local 192.168.1.100:50602: 
TIME-WAIT Remote 54.81.59.140:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
Local 192.168.1.100:50598: 
TIME-WAIT Remote 54.81.59.140:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
Local 192.168.1.100:50575: 
TIME-WAIT Remote 77.74.181.30:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
Local 192.168.1.100:50536: 
TIME-WAIT Remote 180.87.4.157:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
Local 192.168.1.100:50533: 
TIME-WAIT Remote 104.17.207.102:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
Local 192.168.1.100:50532: 
TIME-WAIT Remote 40.79.207.80:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)

System Process
Local 0.0.0.0:5357: 
LISTEN
Local 0.0.0.0:445 (Windows shares): 
LISTEN
Local 0.0.0.0:2869: 
LISTEN
Local 192.168.1.100:139 (NetBIOS session service): 
LISTEN
Local 0.0.0.0:10243: 
LISTEN

wininit.exe (812)
Local 0.0.0.0:49665: 
LISTEN

wmpnetwk.exe (5932)


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

You did not need to post the report here Just the link would have done.
You are not running any of the KB that Colin was asking about.
Can you go to this link Epson and download the newest driver.
Test
if still BSOD 
Are you able to connect via usb cable to test


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Again, since there is 2 computers having issues, though my question about the laptop connecting wirelessly wasn’t answered, perhaps try the laptop with the usb and if you get the same Issue then more than likely the printer is the cause


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

Shunter said:


> I'm connected via usb on the pc and wifi on laptops.


So the usb printer goes to blue screen?


----------



## Shunter (Nov 18, 2017)

yes


----------



## Shunter (Nov 18, 2017)

Peter
Windows did an update and now all I get with my Epson artisan 1430 is a paper jam or paper not loaded properly. now how the, can we fix this. I'm getting confused with windows and pc problems after updates.


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

Shunter said:


> I'm getting confused with windows and pc problems after updates.


Welcome to our world
Can you print a test page from the printer to by pass the computer and see if the jam error still happens


----------



## Shunter (Nov 18, 2017)

printed test page. printer spat out the page with a paper error and the pc immediately went to blue screen.


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

Shunter said:


> printed test page. printer spat out the page with a paper error and the pc immediately went to blue screen.


No not from the computer from the printer control panel.


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

*Running a Printer Check*
Running a printer check helps you determine if the printer is operating properly.

Make sure that the CD/DVD tray is not inserted in the product and the CD/DVD feed tray is closed.
Load a few sheets of plain paper in the product.
Turn off the product.
Disconnect any connected interface cables.
Hold down the







paper/cancel button as you press the







power button to turn the product back on. Hold down both buttons until the







power light begins to flash, then release the buttons.


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

Or This is easier

You can print a network status sheet to help you determine the causes of any problems you may have using your product on a network.
To print the status sheet, press the







network status button on the product.
Examine the settings shown on the network status sheet to diagnose any problems you have.
We are not interested in what it prints out just to see if it jams


----------



## Shunter (Nov 18, 2017)

did all that. printed test sheet and printed ok. Before I printed status sheet It printed a nozzle check then spat out the next page blank.


----------



## Shunter (Nov 18, 2017)

then paper jam light goes on and cant print.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Shunter said:


> did all that. printed test sheet and printed ok. Before I printed status sheet It printed a nozzle check then spat out the next page blank.





Shunter said:


> then paper jam light goes on and cant print.


Since this happened when you did a test/status print from the printer directly, then this indicates a problem with the printer itself. Some printers can have a firmware update to see if that helps, but it sounds like it's too much to keep working on this printer than to look into a new printer.


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

Yes if paper jam is happening from the test print without a computer involved you have a sensor error on the printer. you need to look through the paper path and see if you can find a piece of paper torn off that could be causing the problem.
If you are using a paper tray. Remove the tray and check the first pick up roller it may need a clean.
Use a damp - not soaking wet cloth to clean the roller then use some rubbing alcohol or a bit of metho to clean the roller. Also check the rear paper guide is sung against the paper. If it is loose the paper moves back 
and causes a paper jam error even though it is not really jammed


----------

